# Great Site for free patterns



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

http://********************/


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So many lovely patterns! The Shooting Star Pineapple Doily on page 10 is really beautiful. Many thanks for the link.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link - lots of nice patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice patterns, most of which I have not seen before. Thanks!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Some nice patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, some very pretty knits on there


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link some pretty patterns.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is a new one for me. Will have to bookmark.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fell in love with this site. Thank you!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! Some great things here. Thanks.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

oooooh! Thanks for the great link!


----------



## granniejoan (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you have added site to my favourites


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you so much to look at :thumbup:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Some great patterns.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Never saw that site before.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I would like to crochet that lovely Uptown Chic Cardigan and cannot find the yarn Omega Fontana that it calls for. Can someone help me find a nice smooth cotton DK yarn that takes 8 skeins 3-1/2 OZ 100g per skein in a beige. Your help is so appreciated.
Thank you
Barb


----------

